# Issues with Setting up email server....



## artcurmudgeon (Nov 5, 2009)

HELP!!

Let me begin by saying I am under the gun and any and or all help is greatly appreciated....

I have a deadline of 4pm friday(nov 6) to have a new freebsd mail server set up to replace an old one(6.2). I am trying to build the server side by side while the other server is up and running..

old server is running freebsd 6.2, it access its mysql on a centos server, and everything else is on local.

I am to setup the new server as follows...

all /www related is to stay local
all /mysql is to be accessed off the mysql server
all /mail is to be up on an nfs share 

what have I gotten so far...

base install done..

installed mysql-client-5.4.3(the original server is using client to access the mysql db)
installed courier-imap and courier-authdaemond
installed postfix and configured

So far so good. I tried used a mail client to check the mail copy that this server is accessing on the nfs. Maillog shows:

```
Nov  5 15:50:26 shakespeare authdaemond: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/mail, 
address=david@xxxxxxxxxx, fullname=David Patton, maildir=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/david/, quota=<null>, options=<null>
```

But nothing else, on the other server


```
Nov  5 07:29:52 bonnie authdaemond: Authenticated: sysusername=<null>, sysuserid=5000, sysgroupid=5000, homedir=/mail, 
address=david@xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, fullname=David Patton, maildir=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx/david/, quota=<null>, options=<null>
Nov  5 07:29:53 bonnie imapd: LOGIN, user=david@xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, ip=[10.4.60.80], protocol=IMAP
```

I can use an email client and connect via imap and check my mail. when I try the new server it authenticates which tells me that postfix can see the mysql server and can authenticate the virtual user, but I cant get past that..

any ideas.

thanks...


----------



## artcurmudgeon (Nov 6, 2009)

*Solved....*

we have solution, but no way I can meet my deadline...

because we are using a nfs share on an EMC celarra for all the mail to be stored on, it was the source of out problem.

When we started getting BYE clock skew detected, we realised that something was not right in kansas. By using date && touch test && stat test were were able to determine that the nfs share was causing the issue.

I confirmed this by unmounting the nfs share and creating the mail folders needed to test with and got everything I was expecting.

Now we just wait on EMC to get back with me and get this thing finished...

thank you


----------

